
Show HN: JustA.ML – My first OSS project to share anything between your devices - mustak_im
https://justa.ml/
======
saint_anton
I'm a pushbullet zealot. What drove you away from PB to build your own
solution? Just for fun, or was there a specific feature you wanted to see?

~~~
mustak_im
I needed to send a long URL to my Smart TV browser, and you know the pain to
type them using the remote (even the short links) - I love pushbullet and have
it installed on all the rocks it can be installed to ... but not in TV :)

------
kup0
This was enjoyable to use. Looking forward to E2E and local transfers!

~~~
mustak_im
Thanks, E2E was done for message, still working on files... local transfer is
also in the research phase (compatibility is a huge concern).. i just hope no
new project ideas comes up ;)

------
jazoom
Looks cool but the site is super messed up on my Nexus 6P.

~~~
mustak_im
Aahh I didn't realize this as i turned up the DPI in my phone. Will surely
sort this out tonight. Thank you so much for letting me know this.

~~~
jazoom
You are welcome

